# What gen 19



## coltjones018 (5 mo ago)

What gen Glock 19 would be best and why would help decide on purchase thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if you buy new - You are really only going to find a Gen 3 or Gen 5 Glock 19... Unless you buy used... You MIGHT find a new Gen 4 "old stock", but I doubt it. They stopped making the Gen 4s, but still make the Gen 3s.

The Gen 5 Glocks are really what got me back into Glocks, to be honest. I never really cared for the Gen 3 Glock finger grooves. I love the Gen 5 grip. No finger grooves on it.

There is also a built in magwell on the Gen 5s. The Gen 3s don't have that... The trigger is also better on the Gen 5 compared to the Gen 3.

And, the Gen 5s have the new marksman barrel. The claim is that the accuracy in these barrels are equal to the aftermarket barrels you can get for a Glock. I will say that I am super impressed with the marksman barrel in my Gen 5 Glock 34.

So, I'd say that the Gen 5s are the best version of the Glock to this point.

And, you can get standard factory night sights - OR factory Ameriglo night sights. That is the version I have. The Ameriglo factory night sights are a little taller than the standard factory night sights. So, a little quicker on the target. And, the front sight has a nice bright orange circle around the tritium.


----------

